# Additional du TV box



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

So I have just called du to order a second decoder for my bedroom which is an additional AED 30 per month. Fine.

Then to my amazement they announce that in order to get the same channels I already have a subscription for e.g. beIN sports and OSN etc (the full package in other words) they will charge me for another subscription of those packages with a very insignificant discount.

Seriously! 

Anyway does anyone who's technical know of a way of getting around this? Can you get a box from elsewhere and then get some sort of splitter??

I am sure there is a way of doing it so you pay someone once and the jobs done?

Thanks in advance for any help on the matter.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

I'd say I'm shocked, but as it's Du nothing really suprises me. You mean like Sky multi-room sort of this? I doubt you can get knock off boxes as I imagine the punishment out here for supplying them isn't worth the effort! :tape2:

Don't know how far you need to send it, but if you have ethernet in each room and it's not too far you could try an HDMI splitter and then an HDMI to CAT range extender. I've never tried one myself to know how well they work though, or how much you need to spend on one to get one that does do the job. I've used a cheap HDMI splitter fine though, just a cheap box with a manual button switch (so you can only use it on one TV still). Not sure that a wireless sender would cut it though, not sending a HD signal. 

Perhaps try https://www.avforums.com/forums/ for general advice on moving HD video from room to room. We only have one telly so it's not an issue....!


----------

